

Swift for JavaScript Developers - mzhang17
http://realm.io/news/swift-for-javascript-developers/

======
timanglade
Related story (Immutable structures in JS) from this morning:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107447)

